# Question about Gracie Humaita and Gracie Barra?



## MCDOJO101 (Dec 31, 2011)

So the Gracie Humaita is the Gracie jiu jitsu and the Gracie Barra is the Brazillian jiu jitsu. The Brazillian jiu jitsu doesn't claim Gracie but then why is it called the Gracie Barra? A part of the Gracie family split from the other and stuck with Brazillian jiu jitsu to define themselves seperate from the Gracie jiu jitsu. But if they claim Brazillian jiu jitsu why do they call it the Gracie Barra


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

Barra and Humaita are 2 neighborhoods from Rio de Janeiro, they are both runned by gracies, with the same technique tought by the family. Gracie Barra was founded after Carlos Gracie moved to that neighborhood.

After the years passed, Gracie Barra *TEAM* started to be more competition oriented.

They are pretty much the same technique-wise.

There are 50+ Gracie Family members involved with JJ worldwide, different techniques and methods of teching will eventually make one differ the other but *IMO* we didn't get to that point yet (besides NO GI training ofcourse).

Just know that when u refer to Gracie Barra, you are talking about a Team, not different from Nove União for example.

They all teach BJJ and all the BJJ came from the Gracies.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Is it possible for you have a post that isn't a thread start?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks Otro, very informative answer.

Mcdojo.............





...welcome back bobby?


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

not sure what u mean by that, anything wrong on what i said?


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

Life B Ez said:


> Is it possible for you have a post that isn't a thread start?


not sure what u mean by that, anything wrong on what i said?


sry about the double post


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Thanks Otro, very informative answer.
> 
> Mcdojo.............
> 
> ...


Is it Bobby?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

otronegro said:


> not sure what u mean by that, anything wrong on what i said?
> 
> 
> sry about the double post




He was talking to the thread starter who is having some fun with us.

It's not bobby.... 


....maybe "owns pretending to be bobby pretending to be a new kid...?


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

oldfan said:


> He was talking to the thread starter who is having some fun with us.
> 
> It's not bobby....
> 
> ...


Oh, ok gotcha


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

otronegro said:


> not sure what u mean by that, anything wrong on what i said?
> 
> 
> sry about the double post


Yeah, wasn't direct at you at all, sorry I should have quoted the OP.



oldfan said:


> He was talking to the thread starter who is having some fun with us.
> 
> It's not bobby....
> 
> ...


I don't know who the **** it is, I just hope there isn't someone out there that blatantly clueless. I almost want it to be a troll. Even though, if he does turn out to be a troll he caught me bad. He's like some kind of ninja troll, I never get sucked in by the guys who just come on and star a thread saying "GSP is gay and Silva blows." But this guy has got me annoyed beyond words.


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

Life B Ez said:


> Yeah, wasn't direct at you at all, sorry I should have quoted the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who the **** it is, I just hope there isn't someone out there that blatantly clueless. I almost want it to be a troll. Even though, if he does turn out to be a troll he caught me bad. He's like some kind of ninja troll, I never get sucked in by the guys who just come on and star a thread saying "GSP is gay and Silva blows." But this guy has got me annoyed beyond words.


Well, Ive read a few posts from him and the guy seems to be a boxe practitioner wanting to get more into grappling, I don't mind giving him some info about our beloved JJ.

Plus if hes truly clueless, please watch this video: :thumbsup:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Keep reading.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

MCDOJO101 said:


> So the Gracie Humaita is the Gracie jiu jitsu and the Gracie Barra is the Brazillian jiu jitsu. The Brazillian jiu jitsu doesn't claim Gracie but then why is it called the Gracie Barra? A part of the Gracie family split from the other and stuck with Brazillian jiu jitsu to define themselves seperate from the Gracie jiu jitsu. But if they claim Brazillian jiu jitsu why do they call it the Gracie Barra


Gracie Barra and Gracie Humaita are two different instructor-lineages of _Gracie_ Jiu-Jitsu. Both trace the lineage back to Count Maeda; the difference is who they trace the lineage through.

Gracie Barra traces its lineage through Carlos Gracie, who was the oldest son in the Gracie family. Carlos' lineage was carried on by many of his students, as well as many of his own children (he had 21; I don't think all of them went into jiu-jitsu) most notably Carlos Gracie Jr. (who is currently head of the organization) and his immediate students.

This is the Gracie Barra logo:










Gracie Humaita is the lineage that traces itself back to Helio Gracie. This is the branch most Americans are more familiar with, as it includes Royce and Rickson Gracie. After Helio's death, the Gracie Humaita name was taken over by Royler Gracie, primarily. I consider myself Humaita (its the banner I grew up with) but it is worth noting that even technically Humaita ought to be considered under Gracie Barra, given that Helio was actually trained by Carlos, and is a part of that lineage.

This is the Gracie Humaita logo:










To clarify, someone made the comment about Barra and Humaita being from two different neighborhoods. That's true, but its not the primary marker.


----------



## MCDOJO101 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for the clarification


----------

